# Send Recording To Computer From Your TiVo



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

1a) I think it would be a great idea if TiVo put a "Save to Computer" feature under the "Save to VCR" option. It would be great if you didn't have to go to you computer all the time to copy shows to you computer.

1b) When you select "Save to Computer" they should ask you if you wish to delete the show after the dowload to your computer.

2a) How about setting TiVo to automatically send your show to your computer after it is dowloaded** to the TiVo DVR? ...And also the option wheter to delete the recording in the TiVo DVR after the upload to your computer. 
> If you like that, how about selecting when it deletes your show after the upload to the computer? Setting it to delete in "X"days / "X" hours

(These options would be available when you are creating a Season Pass)

**I don't think it would be possible to have real time recording---> to ---> computer.

The end result would come up to having more room on your DVR for more shows or shows at better video quality. Imagine your shows being transfered to you computer when you are away from home....you won't have to wait for until you get home the next day to go to TiVo Desktop >>Search for you show>>then wait an hour for it to download to your computer.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

2a: If your computer is on, you can have it automatically pull recordings to the PC.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

TiVo Desktop 2.3 includes Auto-Transfers, where you can set it to automatically pull shows from the Tivo as they are recorded.

And Galleon (http://www.galleon.tv) supports TiVoToGo from the TiVo. You go into one of the Galleon menus under Music, Photos, Products, & More and tell it to transfer a show from any TiVo on the network to the PC where Galleon is running. So you can do TTG without going to the PC. Galleon also has auto-transfers.


----------



## alldidasmc (Jul 19, 2006)

This is a great suggestion! I would love to see this.

Also, how about being able to delete a show on a remote TiVO after you have watched it? I watch a show in the Living Room that I streamed from the Bedroom, and then I delete it from the LR but it is still kept on the BR. How about adding a third option to the delete prompt for "Delete from this AND remote TiVO?"

We have a Deleted Items folder now, so no need to worry about permanently losing anything.


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. I didn't know that there was a newer version of TiVo Desktop. TiVo really needs to work on organizing their website; it's hard to find things on there.

Although you can set up this feature from TiVo Desktop 2.3, I think this feature should be added to the TiVo box as well. I will check out the newer version of TiVo Desktop and see how well it works...If you are able to set it to auto-delete the show "x" amount of hours/days after it downloads to your computer I will be satisfied.

alldidasmc also had a good idea.

_________________________________________________________________
- LightMike


----------



## leegordon (Jan 18, 2006)

Is TiVo Desktop 2.3 a beta version? I just opened version 2.2 and clicked on "Check for Updates" and it told me mine was the lastest version.


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

That is probably one of the many bugs in 2.2 because I had Version 1.0 and tried to check for updates and it said I had the latest...that was a month ago! So, I think it was a bug. They probably fixed it in v2.3. 

Just download it manually from TiVo's website. When you try to install v2.3 it will unistall any older version first.


----------

